# What's with the H8T on the YouTubers



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

I started typing this thread out 2 days ago and just nixed it.
In a recent thread again, I saw some comments so here I am re-igniting the question

What's the h8t with the you tubers. Sure they make -revenue- not only on their youtube stats and their affiliation clicks.
I don't care either way.......if the content is there. I got into this turf hobby because of said content creators getting interested in Turf. If you don't like what you see, they just watch a different channel/video....

For years, I have had landscapers do my turf. Gardening has always been a hobby and even the simple -epiphany- moment for me (aside from the many trees, shrubs, etc that has transformed things), but even the simple things in like like how adding OM to dirt can change the structure of soil - from poor draining pooling to well draining.

Grass was never my -hobby-. I paid a guy to cut it, feed it, keep the edges tight, and rake the gravel driveway as I wanted things neat...

Somehow, the LCN appeared one day in my youtube feed few years back. I watched a few. The ones with the DIY pen calculations on paper and breakdowns got me HOOKED. I liked what I saw , and today, I don't have a landscaper that does the turf and I maintain it myself. I can't think of any other -turf YouTuber - that was doing the -paper diagram breakdown- like he did. I have noticed "others" trying the same paper breakdown in recent years videos. Hell, to put this in retrospect, I'm posting on a lawn forum.......where we just *yak* about the turf. I have not analyzed the difference in his new videos . I do agree they are a bit different than some of the ones I may have watched earlier.

I get pop up ads on the forum, which I don't mind. If that's what pays the forum bills, so be it. It does get a bit annoying with the ads when using it on my iPhone though..

I don't really care if said you-tubers are doing a slight -upsell-. The only one I choose to not to watch is the Doc, cause after watching a second video of his, he just came off as a sleazy salesman - I used this. I put a link below. I used this, I put a link below. Etc, etc.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

It took me way to long to figure out what H8T means. 
Also, I'm not deterred from consuming lawn care content. It extremely rare that I'll click away from something because it's too much of a sales pitch.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't watch lawn stuff on YouTube. If you Google this topic on here it's been discussed ad nauseam.

I do watch Dude Perfect because of my son. At first it was cool. Now it's annoying. So much yelling.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't laugh guys.....before kids, I must have clicked on a google search of a subject and might have watched a handful YouTube videos every 6 months.

Then I got kids. Started watching sing-a-longs. And when my oldest turned 3, it was a fast slipper slope on Nerf Guns in which the 'tube has all sorts of contents. I never knew kids or as much ---grown adults--- were into playing with toy foam guns or how money adults put into toy guns......

Ha. For this old man, youtube has content for all generations. Just watch something else if you don't agree with the other video, in this case, the LCN's or any others.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

I watch LCN, Connor, Grass Daddy, and Ryan pretty regularly. I also watch a few littler channels because I like the content.

My gripe is with the "magic" formulas being sold. Some of the products work well. For others, the jury is still out.

Like I said in the other thread, I like the older LCN vids. I feel he doesn't try to sell as much and has more of a cool season focus, which is where I am so it is more relevant.

I find my lawn care style is more like Connor. I try to do best practice, but also realize that sometimes something is better than nothing. Sometimes doing something, like seeding, may not be best, but is still helpful and can be made to work.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I started watching lawn stuff when Doc and Silver Cymbal pupped up as suggestions. That lead to watching LCN, Lawncology, Ryan, Connor, and a few other once in awhile. I even discovered a local guy https://www.youtube.com/user/gotsome33
who is very close to me haven't met or anything, I try to watch his videos to support the local guy.

Now honestly I will not watch the Doc or Silver Cymbal videos anymore. Doc is a salesman and i mean that in the derogatory way and Silver Cymbal is a bit too but a few were click baity, I stopped watching Demolition Ranch because it was getting into too much click bait too though that isn't a lawn channel bit is one i suspect many of you are familiar with.


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm new to the forum, so I have not really seen the hate for YouTube videos on the forum. Sure most of the bigger channels are now selling stuff (I do wish they would do some test plots with with the product they sell). One just has to navigate that and take for what it is. I don't think I'm that old, but when I was in college (pre-youtube) the big thing on the internet was the dancing hamsters. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq5XmNS1M-g


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

There are a lot of good YouTubers out there.

For me, the good ones are:
Ryan Knorr, Connor Ward, Pauls Prime Cuts, TheGrassFactor, LCN, GCI, Lawn Care Life, John Ware, Kenny Cooper (neat to see how he takes care of a large property)

The ones to stay away from are:
Doc, JTLK, Silver Cymbal, Lawncology, Ginga

Good or bad, they all have something to offer and learn from. You just have to keep the BS detector on high with some of them.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

What about my boy Pete?? Gci turf he is the top for me &#128513;


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Pete and Paul are great I just don't watch them much because I am way outside the transition zone and no interest in TTTF.

TheGrassFactor is the go to if you want a deep dive on how a particular chemical works.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

If you are a regular here on TLF, most YouTube content will cover things you have heard many times before...but I watch it anyway. The big exception is Grassfactor. Those are like masters level turf management courses. Lawncology occasionally covers new concepts too. His videos are targeted around a very different, low nitrogen style strategy, which isn't my current preference ...I'll be at 5lbs this year for my TTTF.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

All these YouTubers are selling products. Use your own judgement. What I find annoying is many of them will put out a product, which is the video, without showing any follow up.

Alot of the hate for certain YouTubers comes from Youtubers dogging their competition. I always check on criticisms and found them to be phony. Obviously someone selling a product is trying to hurt the competition.

That being said, if you want to have a great lawn you need to take a comprehensive approach. There is no magic product that will give you the perfect lawn. It takes time, effort and learning your soil and grass type.

There are value in some of these videos. They have alot of useful info but at the end of the day it is up to the owner of the lawn. I watch pretty much all the YouTubers because they all seem to have useful input but I know if my soil is not right throwing down some "miracle product" might not work.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought LCN's recent collaboration with Millennial Farmer was excellent. However, I agree with PS2005 that I basically never watch lawn videos, and when I do, I take what I want and leave the rest.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

My issue is with all the creators that show a product and how easy it is to use but never do a one year follow up. I know of one that posted a video about how good a product he was sent was but then almost a year later said it just isn't working and was looking for something else. But no follow up video to say avoid the product. If YouTube suggests it and they say buy it, I would avoid it for a while and see how many videos are being made about it.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Well, Matt Martin posted this video calling out the efficacy of liquid aeration. i felt like it fit into this thread. 
https://youtu.be/najcug_WXZI


----------



## elgrow (Mar 30, 2020)

TN Hawkeye said:


> My issue is with all the creators that show a product and how easy it is to use but never do a one year follow up. I know of one that posted a video about how good a product he was sent was but then almost a year later said it just isn't working and was looking for something else. But no follow up video to say avoid the product. If YouTube suggests it and they say buy it, I would avoid it for a while and see how many videos are being made about it.


Yeah I have had the same issue with a lot of their renovation's they do. Its interesting to watch all the work and prep they put in, but then rarely do a follow up on how its looking. I know a lot of this has to do with the other homeowner maybe not following through with watering, fertilizing or mowing correctly. It would be nice to see how things look, even if it isn't perfect. It would be a great learning opportunity to talk about what did or didn't work and why.

That being said I do think all of these guys(with the exception of one bermuda guy) have some interesting insights that you can certainly learn from and I do enjoy the content. I do think this forum tends to have better in depth discussions and specific topics, but some people absorb information in different ways.

Also the youtube helps when you are laid up resting from an injury.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> My issue is with all the creators that show a product and how easy it is to use but never do a one year follow up. I know of one that posted a video about how good a product he was sent was but then almost a year later said it just isn't working and was looking for something else. But no follow up video to say avoid the product. If YouTube suggests it and they say buy it, I would avoid it for a while and see how many videos are being made about it.


I agree. The video will be mostly of someone putting a product out with no follow up. But it takes more than one thing to have a great lawn. I would like to see fast results but I remind myself it is a marathon not a sprint.

There is alot of info out there. Get a soil test. That is one of the best things a person can do.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

@elgrow so I am not the only one laid up and watching YouTube.

I agree most of them have some good tips with the exception of the one you mentioned.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

Thejarrod said:


> Well, Matt Martin posted this video calling out the efficacy of liquid aeration. i felt like it fit into this thread.


I always figured Air8 was a scam. You cannot beat mechanical aeration with some kind of soap.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Most people, YouTubers included, don't fully understand the medium. Even though it has been around a while, it's still "new".

So, let's assume Widget Inc sponsors the Everyone's Lawn channel (ELc). ELc does the FCC requirement and talks about the widgets. The contract probably has a lot of stipulations. We will never know what they are. The contract sponsorship time frame runs out, ELc YouTuber moves on.

The follow up doesn't always happen because of either the contract states "no negative info" or since he has another sponsorship a year later, he won't spend much time doing follow ups.

Let's also simply break down a 10 min video:
Idea
Scripting
Storyboarding
Shot selection
Shooting
Culling good/bad shots
Reshooting
B roll
ReScripting
Editing
Sound
Effects
Finalizing and posting
Follower interaction

I won't even get into the other social
Media like Instagram, Twitter, TikTok or Facebook. I'll only say that each has their own ways of creating posting and interacting. Also different viewers who need a different type 
/style of content.

Lather. Rinse. Repeat.

A general rule is: for every 1 minute of final video could be 10 minutes (or more) of raw footage. It all depends how well you set your story board and shot sequence. How many cameras are used and how that ties into a sequence. I won't go into if you have to reshoot. Simply put. It takes time. A lot of it.

Editing is also very time consuming. If you care about your investment, adding sound is almost as important as core footage. Bad sound makes a great video bad.

Another major issue with new media is that those over 40 are quick to say "get a real job".

Bruh! This is a real job. It's 40-100 hours a week to be on social media. It is a job. It's just not YOUR job.

Here's a challenge to the H8Ters (not any of you, just my general challenge to those who don't know better):
Shoot video of yourself for a few days to a week. Create a video with an intro, a subject, & outro. Make sure you have good sound and titles. Don't forget to make it 10 minutes long (for the YouTube algorithm).
Then do it again next week. Do it for at least a month.

So, if there isn't any follow up, it could be an RoI thing. They probably won't get a return on their investment (time) that makes it worth it.

Here's an idea: start your own channel that focuses on follow up of product use. Maybe you'll be instafamous.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

thebmrust said:


> Most people, YouTubers included, don't fully understand the medium. Even though it has been around a while, it's still "new".
> 
> So, let's assume Widget Inc sponsors the Everyone's Lawn channel (ELc). ELc does the FCC requirement and talks about the widgets. The contract probably has a lot of stipulations. We will never know what they are. The contract sponsorship time frame runs out, ELc YouTuber moves on.
> 
> ...


I am making a review/results video myself. I am taking photos of before and after for the entire season. Lawn care is a marathon, not a sprint. I have made YouTube videos....it isn't rocket science.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

We need a ProjectFarm for lawn care products. That guy is no salesman and does pretty great every-mans testing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ngilbe36 said:


> We need a ProjectFarm for lawn care products. That guy is no salesman and does pretty great every-mans testing.


Great idea - what's holding you back?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

mobiledynamics said:


> What's the h8t with the you tubers.


First I don't hate the YouTubers.

Don't pay attention to the haters. If you like it watch it. If you want to start a channel do it. If you don't want a channel don't. If you don't like Doc don't watch Doc.

It is all info for me. Its like TV. I like Grass and Gardening. So I watch GCI, Ryan Knorr, and others. I find the ones I like. I don't like Fashion so I don't watch clothing channels. I also have no time to hunt down certain fashion forums or channels and complain about the fashions they speak of.

I don't like certain grass channels so I don't watch. Do I commend them all? Sure it's a job for them and they like it. I mean it isn't easy turning out the video and doing the work. Maybe some think it is easy so they view YouTubers as slackers. I mean go get all the tech gear and put in the work and then complain. Also, you are free to make money legally and have a second job if you want.. maybe its just Jealousy on the part of the haters?

Oh don't forget everything on the internet is true...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mobiledynamics said:


> ...The only one I choose to not to watch is the Doc, cause after watching a second video of his, he just came off as a sleazy salesman - I used this. I put a link below. I used this, I put a link below. Etc, etc.


OP poses the question "What's with the H8T on the YouTubers" then proceeds to H8T on a YouTuber. :dunno:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Factor I agree - I think some folks spend far too much time trying to justify to other people on the internet why they don't like to watch this or that on YouTube. There are a many channels I don't watch, and I sure don't waste time explaining to other people why I don't watch them. :lol:


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> @Factor I agree - I think some folks spend far too much time trying to justify to other people on the internet why they don't like to watch this or that on YouTube. There are a many channels I don't watch, and I sure don't waste time explaining to other people why I don't watch them. :lol:


I am always suspicious of the haters if they mention a specific YouTuber. It could be just a competitor trying to bash the competition.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Ware said:


> @Factor I agree - I think some folks spend far too much time trying to justify to other people on the internet why they don't like to watch this or that on YouTube. There are a many channels I don't watch, and I sure don't waste time explaining to other people why I don't watch them. :lol:


I know. I am like I Got Grass to look after. if not grass there are always weeds :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Factor said:


> I also have no time to hunt down certain fashion forums or channels and complain about the fashions they speak of.


I'm sure _some_ of the "H8T" comes from a legitimate desire to warn others about perceived fraud, snake oil, poor practices and ideas that don't work, etc. Part of the mission of TLF and a portion of its success is because people genuinely want to share, learn and get good information out to the DIY crowd. What some may call hate may just be members trying to warn others.

There is good and bad on YouTube, so take the good and leave the bad. _And_, there's good and bad on lawn forums, so take the good and leave the bad.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> Factor said:
> 
> 
> > I also have no time to hunt down certain fashion forums or channels and complain about the fashions they speak of.
> ...


"You take the good, you take the bad, you take them both and there you have the facts of lawn"....... I could not agree more.

At the end of the day my lawn is my lawn regardless of what someone posts on YouTube.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'm sure some of the "H8T" comes from a legitimate desire to warn others about perceived fraud, snake oil, poor practices and ideas that don't work, etc. Part of the mission of TLF and a portion of its success is because people genuinely want to share, learn and get good information out to the DIY crowd.


True and I wouldn't call those people haters.

I also appreciate the forum here as well. I hope you don't somehow think I don't or you misinterpreted what I mean.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dman said:


> ...At the end of the day my lawn is my lawn regardless of what someone posts on YouTube.


+1

I honestly don't watch many lawn care YouTube videos - I'd rather be outside doing the 'reel' thing. In the same way Mahomes probably doesn't play fantasy football. :lol:


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

Ware said:


> +1
> 
> I honestly don't watch many lawn care YouTube videos - I'd rather be outside doing the 'reel' thing. In the same way Mahomes probably doesn't play fantasy football. :lol:


John Ware is my favorite YouTube person.

Do I get a free sticker :lol:


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> dman said:
> 
> 
> > ...At the end of the day my lawn is my lawn regardless of what someone posts on YouTube.
> ...


I'll buy what ever your selling if you keep mentioning Mahomes lol GO Chiefs!!!!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dwaugh said:


> John Ware is my favorite YouTube person.
> 
> Do I get a free sticker :lol:


:lol:

I don't really consider myself a YouTube person, but PM me your mailing address.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I will say this: I never would have found TLF without stumbling upon @wardconnor 's 1/2" reel mowed KBG video a few years ago.


----------

